# A woman was gored and tossed by a bison after approaching the animal in Yellowstone National Park



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 1, 2022)

How many times are people going to do this? Lol

An Ohio woman was gored by a bison after she got within 10 feet of the animal in Yellowstone National Park in Wyoming, officials said. 

The 25-year-old woman, whose name has not been released, suffered puncture wound and other injuries Monday after *she approached a bison* near a boardwalk at Black Sand Basin, park officials said in a news release.

"Consequently, the bison gored the woman and tossed her 10 feet into the air," the news release said.

Park emergency medical providers responded and the woman was taken to Eastern Idaho Regional Medical Center by ambulance, officials said.

This is the first reported incident in 2022 of a visitor threatening a bison (getting too close to the animal) and the bison responding to the threat by goring the individual," officials said in the news release. "Bison have injured more people in Yellowstone than any other animal. *They are unpredictable and can run three times faster than humans."

Two other people were also within 25 feet of the same bison*, according to the news release. 

Park officials are reminding visitors to keep back more than 25 yards from large animals such as bison, elk, bighorn sheep, deer, moose and coyotes -- and at least 100 yards away from bears and wolves. 
The incident is under investigation.


----------



## Kitamita (Jun 1, 2022)

Wow, I can't imagine getting that close to a wild animal.  I do hope she ok but hard to feel sorry for an act of stupidity...


----------



## Nay (Jun 1, 2022)

But did she get the picture?

People are stupid.


----------



## HairietteTheSpy (Jun 1, 2022)

People have NO IDEA the damage a charging bison can do.


----------



## Kitamita (Jun 1, 2022)

Nay said:


> But did she get the picture?
> 
> People are stupid.


I know that was the reason #forthegram


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 1, 2022)

All I got is this


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 1, 2022)

Again?!

I thought this was an old thread with an update. I came right in and hit “jump to new”. Lol


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 2, 2022)

Did you know you can get Dunkin’ Donuts avocado toast with sun dried tomatoes AND bacon?!


----------



## nysister (Jun 8, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Did you know you can get Dunkin’ Donuts avocado toast with sun dried tomatoes AND bacon?!


There's my girl!!!!


----------



## Kalani (Sep 3, 2022)

It seems folks never learn. Its bad enough to get close to a bison but, two fighting male bison? These two tourists were lucky they were unharmed.


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 3, 2022)

Kalani said:


> It seems folks never learn. Its bad enough to get close to a bison but, two fighting male bison? These two tourists were lucky they were unharmed.



Whoever said
these people are
deficient in more
than just melanin
told no lies.


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Courtesy of the National Park Service


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Kalani said:


> It seems folks never learn. Its bad enough to get close to a bison but, two fighting male bison? These two tourists were lucky they were unharmed.


I never understand how people see things like this and this "Ooh, let me get a closer look!"

A colleague just came back from a cross country motorcycle trip and said there were spots where fencing had been installed so you could stop and look at the bison safely.  He said it was crazy to see something so big and powerful move that quickly.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 6, 2022)

Eh.

Darwin's theory is theory-ing. Or whatever. 

We'll Let it be.


----------

